# No entiendo este circuito con opamp y diodos



## elwebeador (Feb 5, 2009)

Hola amigos quisiera que alguien me explicase un poco mas detalladamente este ckto:

http://web.frm.utn.edu.ar/aplicada3/laboratorio/TPL-01 Squelch-R07.pdf

Es una etapa de silenciamiento en donde entra una señal de radio con ruido, un filtro deja pasar solo el ruido, un diodo hace que ese rudio sea señal continua y un comparador ve si esa señal es mayor o menor que la referencia para decir si activar o desactivar la etapa amplificadora(osea silenciar)

Mis dudas son si ese circuito es pasabanda y como puedo hallar la frecuencia superior e inferior ya que ahi hablan que solo trabaja con f superiores a 3k(no es filtro pasaaltos entonces)

Y de la etapa comparadora me queda la duda de la funcion de la r realimentadora de 1mega

Bueno espero alguien me pueda ayudar a entender bien el ckto
Muchas gracias


----------



## Eduardo (Feb 5, 2009)

> Mis dudas son si ese circuito es pasabanda


Es pasabanda



> y como puedo hallar la frecuencia superior e inferior ya que ahi hablan que solo trabaja con f superiores a 3k(no es filtro pasaaltos entonces)


Lo que pasa es que en este filtro de 2do orden no tenes una banda de paso plana sino un maximo de ganancia (10)  a una frecuencia (~18kHz)  (Ver imagen).
Para calcular filtros, software y calculadoras online hay pro todos lados.
http://www.captain.at/electronics/active-filter/



> Y de la etapa comparadora me queda la duda de la funcion de la r realimentadora de 1mega


Esta para que el comparador tenga histeresis.


----------



## elwebeador (Feb 7, 2009)

Muchas gracias mi estimado eduardo seguire estudiando el ckto para poder plantear formulas


----------



## sin7 (Dic 4, 2009)

pasa banda con acoplo de referencia para un comparador analógico con el fin de visualizar en el LED la banda pasante según la ganancia del circuito de 1er ORDEN OJO es activo, pero los elementos reactivos están dispuestos en una sola configuración uno para pasa bajo y otro para pasa altos.


----------



## DJ_Glenn (Dic 6, 2009)

esas cosas las dan en la UTN?

desperdicié mi vida


----------



## anthony123 (Dic 19, 2009)

Por que lo dices? (Lo de la perdida de tu vida )


----------

